# Medals policy overhaul includes new 'C' device for combat



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2016)

Participation trophy?

The Defense Department will create a “C” device to denote an award was earned in a combat setting. It will be the same size and design of the current “V” device denoting valor and may be affixed to noncombat performance awards such as commendation or achievement medals.

Under the new rules, all "V" devices will be recognition for a specific act of valor in a specific situation, while the "C" will denote that other awards were received for high performance over time in a combat environment.

The Pentagon also will create a forcewide definition of “meritorious service in combat,” which will apply to both the “C” device for combat distinction and also affect the criteria for a Bronze Star, which by definition is a combat medal.

More at....

Medals policy overhaul includes new 'C' device for combat


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2016)

More gayness...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2016)

Every time the Pentagon tries to fix a problem they make it worse.


----------

